# Surface Pro und externer Akku?



## viruz11 (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem nun ja bekannt ist, dass das Surface Pro wohl nur 4-5h lang durchhalten wird, habe ich mir die Frage gestellt, ob es möglich sein könnte, das Tablet mit einem externen Akku länger zu betreiben.
Für Notebooks gibts da ja super Möglichkeiten (einfach mal bei Amazon: "Externer Notebook Akku" eingeben), nur leider besitzt das Surface so einen komischen Stromanschluss mit Microsoft Patent (es wird also nicht so schnell etwas von anderen Herstellern geben), daher kann man diese nicht so einfach daran anschließen.

Vielleicht ist meine Frage auch blöd, aber Google hat mir wirklich keine Antwort liefern können. 

Ich hab mir zwei Möglichkeiten vorgestellt:
1. Man könnte ein zweites Netzteil von MS kaufen und den Adapter irgendwie an einen externen Akku anschließen (dabei müsste man halt das Kabel durchschneiden) 
2. Vielleicht gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das Original Netzteil per "Eurostecker" mit Strom zu versorgen, nur weiß ich nicht, ob die 100-230V eingangsspannung in das Netzteil von einem externen Akku erreicht werden könnten, da die alle mit 16-24V arbeiten. Hier konnte Google mir leider auch nicht helfen und mir sagen, ob man ein Netzteil auch mit weniger Spannung betreiben kann.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand hier einen Vorschlag oder Kommentar zur Lösung des Problems eines externen Akkus hätte. 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus 

(Im Anhang hab ich mal ein Foto vom Netzteil gehängt, da sieht man auch, dass der Steckdosenanschluss ein "Eurostecker" verbindungsstück hat.)


----------

